# Is anybody else trying again before AF?



## Sophiejash

Hello, I've recently lost a baby and we're trying again straight away without waiting for AF. I had ultrasound which showed I'd passed all the pregnancy material but now we're trying again I feel almost tender inside. A little sore/achey and fragile I guess. Does anybody else feel like this when trying again straight away? Do you think I should wait until AF if it's not already too late? Thanks


----------



## Kmx

I had a loss two weeks ago at 6 weeks pregnant and we are NTNP this month. I figure if it happens then my body is ready and if not then we will just try again next month. I haven't had any issues with feeling tender etc im not sure why that could be. How far along were you when you had your loss?


----------



## Sophiejash

Hi kmx, I'm sorry for your loss and hope you're doing ok now. I thought you were waiting until the new year, well done on starting again straight away, I hope it happens for you soon. Well according to last period I was 9+5 weeks but scan showed measurement of only 5+5 weeks (probably why I miscarried, something wasn't right) but not sure if sac and placenta was 9+5 in size and just the fetus was small or what so a little uncertain. I wondering whether the tenderness could be due to my body ovulation again? Or preparing to. I'm so confused.


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hi ladies, recognise both ur names, be had a recent loss to, no af yet and 3 weeks from bleeding , been using opk and temping, I'm not missing it x


----------



## Sophiejash

Hi pipsbabybean, sorry for your loss. Is there any sign of ovulation for you yet then? I lost sac on Thursday 17th September and stopped bleeding Saturday before last. I haven't been using opks but a lot of people have said they've ovulated roughly around two weeks after losing sac. X


----------



## pipsbabybean

Sophiejash said:


> Hi pipsbabybean, sorry for your loss. Is there any sign of ovulation for you yet then? I lost sac on Thursday 17th September and stopped bleed Saturday before last. I haven't been using opks but a lot of people have said they've ovilated roughly around two weeks after losing sac. X

Sorry to u to lovely, ,Mine was 18th was also stopped bleeding the week after , I was using ics and opk's since the bleeding stopped, the hcg was messing with the opk's but as of two days ago they are negative now the ics I mean and opk are getting darker again,
Hoping it won't be long, I am temping to as I find this more reliable, 
Yh I heard the two week thing to which for me is 3 days time xx


----------



## Kmx

Sophiejash said:


> Hi kmx, I'm sorry for your loss and hope you're doing ok now. I thought you were waiting until the new year, well done on starting again straight away, I hope it happens for you soon. Well according to last period I was 9+5 weeks but scan showed measurement of only 5+5 weeks (probably why I miscarried, something wasn't right) but not sure if sac and placenta was 9+5 in size and just the fetus was small or what so a little uncertain. I wondering whether the tenderness could be due to my body ovulation again? Or preparing to. I'm so confused.

Thanks I hope you are too! I didn't recognise your username before I posted! I had all intentions on waiting until new year but it's really difficult when I just want to be pregnant again so I'm just seeing what happens without trying to get my hopes up too much. I am having signs of ovulation so I'm keeping my fingers crossed although I know it's probably unlikely but I have also read online that your most fertile straight after a loss so that offers some hope! Have you been tracking ovulation using temp/opk? I did use OPKs for the month before I conceived but I ran out the month I did conceive otherwise I would use them this month. If I'm not pregnant this month I'll order some online for next month I think! Fingers crossed for us both it will be nice if we could both conceive straight away! Xx


----------



## Sophiejash

Pipsbabybean i did a pregnancy test last week to check if my levels had gone down and it showed negative. I thought it was two weeks from losing the sac so for me around last Thursday but if it two weeks from bleed then I'm not until this weekend. I have no idea now. 

Kmx it is really hard to wait, I feel like the only thing that will make the situation better is getting pregnant again asap. No i haven't been using opks this time. With my DD we tried for 3 months and then I used opks for the first time and fell pregnant straight away. This time I used it the first month we were trying and it didn't work, the second month we didn't really want to fall pregnant as it would be due around our DD's birthday so we weren't really trying and I fell pregnant, it was due the day before my DD birthday in April. Obviously I unfortunately lost it though so back to square one. Everyone is telling me to relax about it so I thought this month we'd try without using them, try and relax and let it be a bit more romantic and see what happens. But if I get AF I'll probably go back to using them next month. We're hoping for a boy so trying to do a few old wife's tales as well. Of course we'd love either though.
One of my work colleagues told me last week she was pregnant and I'm finding it really hard, she's only 7/8 weeks but she also started bleeding last week, not that heavy though so although I'm quite upset about her being pregnant I really want her to be ok.


----------



## pipsbabybean

Kmx said:


> Sophiejash said:
> 
> 
> Hi kmx, I'm sorry for your loss and hope you're doing ok now. I thought you were waiting until the new year, well done on starting again straight away, I hope it happens for you soon. Well according to last period I was 9+5 weeks but scan showed measurement of only 5+5 weeks (probably why I miscarried, something wasn't right) but not sure if sac and placenta was 9+5 in size and just the fetus was small or what so a little uncertain. I wondering whether the tenderness could be due to my body ovulation again? Or preparing to. I'm so confused.
> 
> Thanks I hope you are too! I didn't recognise your username before I posted! I had all intentions on waiting until new year but it's really difficult when I just want to be pregnant again so I'm just seeing what happens without trying to get my hopes up too much. I am having signs of ovulation so I'm keeping my fingers crossed although I know it's probably unlikely but I have also read online that your most fertile straight after a loss so that offers some hope! Have you been tracking ovulation using temp/opk? I did use OPKs for the month before I conceived but I ran out the month I did conceive otherwise I would use them this month. If I'm not pregnant this month I'll order some online for next month I think! Fingers crossed for us both it will be nice if we could both conceive straight away! XxClick to expand...

I agree it's so hard to wait when all u wanna do is be pregnant
I'm so worried it's a progesterone thing for me, I've a doc appt tomorrow as she wants to talk to me , I've been pushing for progesterone ,
I temp and use opks I hate to say it but I need to try and feel in control but right now I feel nothing :( 



Sophiejash said:


> Pipsbabybean i did a pregnancy test last week to check if my levels had gone down and it showed negative. I thought it was two weeks from losing the sac so for me around last Thursday but if it two weeks from bleed then I'm not until this weekend. I have no idea now.
> 
> Kmx it is really hard to wait, I feel like the only thing that will make the situation better is getting pregnant again asap. No i haven't been using opks this time. With my DD we tried for 3 months and then I used opks for the first time and fell pregnant straight away. This time I used it the first month we were trying and it didn't work, the second month we didn't really want to fall pregnant as it would be due around our DD's birthday so we weren't really trying and I fell pregnant, it was due the day before my DD birthday in April. Obviously I unfortunately lost it though so back to square one. Everyone is telling me to relax about it so I thought this month we'd try without using them, try and relax and let it be a bit more romantic and see what happens. But if I get AF I'll probably go back to using them next month. We're hoping for a boy so trying to do a few old wife's tales as well. Of course we'd love either though.
> One of my work colleagues told me last week she was pregnant and I'm finding it really hard, she's only 7/8 weeks but she also started bleeding last week, not that heavy though so although I'm quite upset about her being pregnant I really want her to be ok.

That's good about the test hun , 
I no wat u mean I'm surrounded by pregnancy announcements and births :(


----------



## Sophiejash

What makes you think it's progesterone with you pipsbabybean? 
People announcing pregnancy is the hardest thing, I can't help but feel a stab of jealously and also a little resentment (that sounds so horrible but I don't mean to be) Another friend of mine told me she was pregnant going back weeks and we were due three days apart which was so nice, we both bled and unfortunately I've lost mine but she's absolutely fine and I feel really down about it. My colleague told me yesterday she lost hers, gutted for her. 
I am no good at waiting either, not a patient person as also like to feel 100% in control which is why I'm going to use opks again if nothing happens this month. When I want something I want it now. I didn't want to push it this month though as im not convinced my body is ready but if it happens great, after AF though I know it will be so will be back on it xx


----------



## LynAnne

I've been NTNP since my miscarriage four weeks ago. It took until Sunday for me to get a negative hpt so I have no idea what that will do to my cycle - AF would normally have shown today. I was only testing sporadically but it was still positive, albeit very lightly, the Thursday before. I didn't track ovulation as I never have and we were just having fun, so to speak. Plus, I've heard conflicting things about if you can even ovulated with any hcg in your system so I've no idea if I ovulated or if I did when that was! I'm not holding out hope for this month. In fact I think AF will probably show soon.


----------



## Sophiejash

Thanks LynAnne, I'm not expecting AF to show her ugly face when she normally does after what's just happened, they say it could be 6weeks later don't they. I really don't want her to show though and although we're trying to relax about we started dtd again last week and have done it every other night since. Going but my CM I think I've just ovulated but who knows. I'm holding out hope though. I'm so sorry for your loss, how far along were you? X


----------



## pipsbabybean

Sophiejash said:


> What makes you think it's progesterone with you pipsbabybean?
> People announcing pregnancy is the hardest thing, I can't help but feel a stab of jealously and also a little resentment (that sounds so horrible but I don't mean to be) Another friend of mine told me she was pregnant going back weeks and we were due three days apart which was so nice, we both bled and unfortunately I've lost mine but she's absolutely fine and I feel really down about it. My colleague told me yesterday she lost hers, gutted for her.
> I am no good at waiting either, not a patient person as also like to feel 100% in control which is why I'm going to use opks again if nothing happens this month. When I want something I want it now. I didn't want to push it this month though as im not convinced my body is ready but if it happens great, after AF though I know it will be so will be back on it xx

Sounds just like me hun I need to feel in control 
That's y I use opks and temp 

I have a short lp and never did with my girls, cycles gone a it crazy tbh late ov short lp with spotting before af never had that before , 
I hate it y can't it just be normal x


----------



## LynAnne

Sophiejash said:


> Thanks LynAnne, I'm not expecting AF to show her ugly face when she normally does after what's just happened, they say it could be 6weeks later don't they. I really don't want her to show though and although we're trying to relax about we started dtd again last week and have done it every other night since. Going but my CM I think I've just ovulated but who knows. I'm holding out hope though. I'm so sorry for your loss, how far along were you? X

I had a mmc at 9+5 where no heartbeat was found and baby was measuring 8+3. I decided to wait it out a little to see if I would miscarry naturally and just as I was getting myself scheduled for D&C the next week, I miscarried naturally at what would have been 12+3. My cm has been a bit all over the place this month. It feels super unreliable! Hope that AF doesn't show but I'm sort of okay if she does cos then at least I'll have a rough idea of what's going on in my body!


----------



## bubbles82

Good luck ladies! I'm TTC before AF after my recent loss which started on September 3rd. I didn't really know when to class as CD1 for this cycle, as I didn't get any days of heavy bleeding like AF with the loss, but I used OPKs and eventually ovulated at roughly 3 weeks since the loss started, which is normal for my cycles usually as I have around 35 day cycles and ovulate around CD22. I was still getting positive HPTs a few days before I ovulated, which was confirmed with OPKs and temps.

I'm 9dpo now, not feeling very hopeful but I think I'm just nervous about another loss as this was my second and hit me quite hard even though it was only early. I wasn't sure I should be trying again so soon, my body feels quite sensitive this time round still, and I had ovulation pains which I never get. Like others have said though, if your body isn't ready you just wouldn't get pregnant. Also I conceived my DD straight after my first loss so I know it's possible to have a healthy pregnancy straight away, and hoping things could work out that way again this time.


----------



## Sophiejash

LynAnne that's very similar to me, I was supposed to be 9+5 when I started bleeding but scan showed baby was only 5+5 but there was a heartbeat which was reassuring, hospital thought dates were just all wrong but I knew that couldn't have been the case as it just didn't add up, miscarried later that very day. I dont want AF to show but I feel the same, if she does at least I know where I am. 
That's very strange about yout cycles pipsbabybean but I guess our bodies go trough such massive changes with pregnancy it's not really a suprise it messes things up. When I entered me 20's my periods changed for really heavy and lasting a week to only a few days and pretty light. I went to doctors as I was concerned and after investigation they said I was just lucky. That was without my body experiencing a pregnancy. I already have one DD so I know I can have children I just want another one, I'd lie to have a boy as well. Xx


----------



## Sophiejash

Sorry bubbles i missed your post there. Welcome to our group. So sorry for your loss/s. I also feel tender after my loss but also figured if my body isn't ready it won't happen. Fingers crossed for us all though. How far along were you?


----------



## bubbles82

I was about 8/9 weeks when they finally confirmed I had miscarried, the earlier scan around 6/7 weeks just showed a gestational sac measuring around 6 weeks.


----------



## pipsbabybean

We all sound very similar in wat happened , I was also 8 weeks but I'd been spotting pink from 6 weeks 
Went to have my scan baby only measured 6 weeks went back 9
Days later and there was no change, id already started bleeding so I knew there was no hope even tho I tried to stay positive x


----------



## Sophiejash

I'm so sorry bubbles and pipsbabybean, it's so horrible isn't it. My baby was measuring four weeks behind so there was never much hope when I found that out &#128546; 
Are you all feeling positive about trying again? X


----------



## dinky

Hi ladies sorry for your losses. My pregnancy ended on August 28th and we tried again before af. Sadly af came 4 days ago so didn't work for me but I'm kind of glad af came first coz now I know my body's back on track and my womb lining can thicken up enough. This af is heavy but not as heavy as it normally is and sorry for the tmi but it's not as clotty as it normally is so maybe my womb lining wasnt thick enough for another pregnancy after the d&c. Good luck to you all x


----------



## Sophiejash

Hi dinky, sorry to hear about your experience and sorry that AF came. I think it's different with a d&c, think docs scrape absolutely everything out. My understanding is the release of an egg triggers the lining of the womb to thicken, so if your ovulating then the lining should be thickening in readiness. Fingers crossed for you this month x


----------



## bubbles82

Sophiejash said:


> I'm so sorry bubbles and pipsbabybean, it's so horrible isn't it. My baby was measuring four weeks behind so there was never much hope when I found that out &#128546;
> Are you all feeling positive about trying again? X

I actually ended up being talked into testing yesterday at 9DPO after my post on here, used SMU and got a very faint but definitely there BFP. I'm absolutely terrified and can't seem to feel positive at all, I'm annoyed pregnancy isn't a happy exciting time for me and DH like it should be, and feel like I'm just waiting around wondering when it will all go wrong this time.


----------



## Sophiejash

Bubbles that's fabulous news. Congratulations. Try not to worry as its not good for you, what will be will be i'm sure everything will be fine this time around. 
I'm beginning to wish i'd tracked my ovulation now as I have no idea when I ovulated. I had lots of CM end of last week and over the weekend, do you think I could have ovulated then? I started bleeding 16th, lost on 17th and stopped bleeding 26th. What do you think? We DTD every other night since 1st Oct. I'm so praying for a BFP xx


----------



## dinky

I did ovulate after my loss at about cd25. I was still getting positive hpts until 3 days before af arrived x


----------



## Sophiejash

I'm definitely not getting positive results now, I did a test last Thursday and there was a very very faint line and today there's definitely no line at all. I'm just going to carry on DTD every other day I think and fingers crossed x


----------



## bubbles82

Sophiejash said:


> Bubbles that's fabulous news. Congratulations. Try not to worry as its not good for you, what will be will be i'm sure everything will be fine this time around.
> I'm beginning to wish i'd tracked my ovulation now as I have no idea when I ovulated. I had lots of CM end of last week and over the weekend, do you think I could have ovulated then? I started bleeding 16th, lost on 17th and stopped bleeding 26th. What do you think? We DTD every other night since 1st Oct. I'm so praying for a BFP xx

Thanks chick. As for your ovulation I wouldn't even be able to begin to guess for you, I would highly recommend charting if you don't usually do it, I've done it for years since TTC DD, and would have no idea where my cycle was at after my loss if it wasn't for my chart x


----------



## Sophiejash

Yeah I guess but I'm confused about how the miscarriage throws things out of sink as normally if my cycle had continued I've have had AF on 3rd Sept, then 30th Sept, then 27th October but obviously I had my miscarriage and therefore massive bleed right in the middle starting 16th Sept. 
Would the miscarriage sort of reset all the dates? Or am I still to expect AF around 27th do you think with ovulation a couple of weeks before? I thought now my bodies clear of the pregnancy, brain would recognise and signal ovulation as it would after a period. 
Arhhhhhhhh my brain hurts, think I'm over thinking it all x


----------



## bubbles82

Everyone's different, my cycle is usually around 35 days, and if I wasn't pregnant this month I'd be having a 39 day cycle roughly, counting from my first day of bleeding with my loss, so not much different to my normal cycles.


----------



## bubbles82

After my first loss I got pregnant with DD after ovulating 3 weeks later, and ovulated on CD25 this time, and I usually ovulate around 3 weeks into each cycle so the two losses didn't really make much difference to my cycle, and we're just like another normal cycle if I counted the first day of bleeding both times as if it was just a period and day 1 of a normal cycle if that make sense?


----------



## Sophiejash

I think so. So I know everyone is different but I think your saying for you the day you started bleeding with you miscarriage you counted as day 1 of a normal 35(ish) day cycle. So if I did the same my 28 day cycle would start from the day I started bleeding, so say 16th Sept. Is that right? 
So I normally ovulated around day 14 which would possibly have been last week which is when I had increased CM. It may be similar then x


----------



## bubbles82

Yeah sounds about right, I think most people seem to quickly go back to their usual cycle from what I've read on here if it was an early loss.


----------



## Sophiejash

Ok thanks. X


----------



## LynAnne

I'm feeling very confused as to what my miscarriage has done to my cycle too. I wish it had been a whole lot more straightforward or at the very least I had decided to track ovulation! I found out id lost my baby on the 21st of August but I didn't start bleeding until the 5th of September, finally miscarrying naturally in the 8th. I have a regular cycle of 29 days which means if id had a normal cycle I would be a day late now. No sign of af yet. I've no idea if I ovulated or whatever. Although I wasn't testing regularly I didn't get my first negative until Sunday just passed (4th October), I had a very, very faint positive on the 1st of October. Just wish I knew what was going on or what to expect!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Wow bubbles that's amazing , how's the test today?
Sophie dtd every other day is defiantly covering all bases, let's hope uve caught that egg
I'm still waiting can't believe it really
Body is gearing up I no that, glad I temp also else I'd be completely lost I'm
Cd 25 :(


----------



## bubbles82

pipsbabybean said:


> Wow bubbles that's amazing , how's the test today?
> Sophie dtd every other day is defiantly covering all bases, let's hope uve caught that egg
> I'm still waiting can't believe it really
> Body is gearing up I no that, glad I temp also else I'd be completely lost I'm
> Cd 25 :(

Slightly darker again today, I'm only using ICs still at the moment. Hopefully it keeps heading in the right direction, I'm not feeling positive at all. My tests were progressing last time but the day I decided to stop doing them was the day my mc started so even the progression doesn't make me feel much better at the moment.

I'd be lost without charting too, hope it happens for you soon x


----------



## LynAnne

Bubbles - fingers crossed everything keeps going in the same direction and it keeps progressing. Just remember it's a new sperm and new egg so there is no reason that this time won't be the one!


----------



## pipsbabybean

bubbles82 said:


> pipsbabybean said:
> 
> 
> Wow bubbles that's amazing , how's the test today?
> Sophie dtd every other day is defiantly covering all bases, let's hope uve caught that egg
> I'm still waiting can't believe it really
> Body is gearing up I no that, glad I temp also else I'd be completely lost I'm
> Cd 25 :(
> 
> Slightly darker again today, I'm only using ICs still at the moment. Hopefully it keeps heading in the right direction, I'm not feeling positive at all. My tests were progressing last time but the day I decided to stop doing them was the day my mc started so even the progression doesn't make me feel much better at the moment.
> 
> I'd be lost without charting too, hope it happens for you soon xClick to expand...

Excited for u hun, keep us posted, I can't believe my bodies taking so long x


----------



## Sophiejash

Yes bubbles we're all really excited for you. 
That's great advise LynAnne about new sperm and new egg, haven't really thought about it that way but you're absolutely right. 
I like to think I'm covering all bases Pipsbabybean but I guess time will tell. I'm cd24 now and although I thought I ovulated last week I feel like I'm having ovulating pains on my right side today. Oh I'm lost with my body at the moment. My cycle is normally 28 days so think it's safe to say I'm totally out of sync xx


----------



## bubbles82

Thanks girls, it's just so hard to stay positive after two losses, it feels like it's so much more likely for that to happen again than for me to take a healthy baby home again.


----------



## pipsbabybean

How's that ic today hun? 
Can I ask how does ur chart compare to before mc chart
I'm cd 26 with a dip today was hoping this was ov dip but nothing today on opk :(


----------



## bubbles82

pipsbabybean said:


> How's that ic today hun?
> Can I ask how does ur chart compare to before mc chart
> I'm cd 26 with a dip today was hoping this was ov dip but nothing today on opk :(

IC slightly darker again today, and I used another FRER which I was surprised to see was as dark as the control line, so looking ok. Not sure I understand what you're asking about my charts, are you able to see them if you click on my chart?


----------



## pipsbabybean

bubbles82 said:


> pipsbabybean said:
> 
> 
> How's that ic today hun?
> Can I ask how does ur chart compare to before mc chart
> I'm cd 26 with a dip today was hoping this was ov dip but nothing today on opk :(
> 
> IC slightly darker again today, and I used another FRER which I was surprised to see was as dark as the control line, so looking ok. Not sure I understand what you're asking about my charts, are you able to see them if you click on my chart?Click to expand...

Yey for the frer, 
Sorry if I didn't make much sense
I was wondering if ur chart now
Was like ur charts before the mc, I did click and look tHank's hun


----------



## Sophiejash

How everybody feeling today? I'm feeling neasious loads at the moment, don't think it a very early symptom though, think I'm just worrying about it all xx


----------



## LynAnne

I'm out! AF got me last night, almost five weeks after my mc. I'm almost glad as I just didn't feel pregnant anyway and was ready to start a fresh cycle. Good luck to everyone. I hope you all get your sticky rainbows soon!


----------



## Sophiejash

Oh LynAnne I'm sorry to hear that, but at least you know where abouts you are in your cycle from now on, so you can crack right now with baby making! &#128515; That's the only positive I'm taking from AF if she shows her face to me X


----------



## LynAnne

That's totally how I feel, Sophie. At least now I know what is going on in my body and hopefully it can get nice and ready for my rainbow baby!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Sorry to hear that hun, I've finally today ovulated!wahoo


----------



## Sophiejash

Fingers crossed pipsbabybean xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Thanks hun , lots of :sex: and cramping now


----------



## Sophiejash

Ha ha you go girl, I think I've passed ovulation stage and going out of my mind waiting to see if AF shows, I cannot stress how impatient I am x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Haha prob the same as me in the tww, I dunno I pass the time
Had my bfp at 9 dpo last time 
Can't help but poas x


----------



## Sophiejash

It's so good that you know exactly when you've ovulated, as you know when to test. I have no idea so no clue when to test. Going by the pain I had Friday which I think was ovulation I'm going to test end of next week I think x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Sophiejash said:


> It's so good that you know exactly when you've ovulated, as you know when to test. I have no idea so no clue when to test. Going by the pain I had Friday which I think was ovulation I'm going to test end of next week I think x

Yh hun that's very true, I hate the not knowing, remember when I was so in the dark to begging with, with our first, now it's like poas for this and that, temp for this take that pill insert this here lol x


----------



## Sophiejash

I have this feeling that we haven't conceived this month. Feel like we had a good flow of every other night going and then on Friday (when I think I had ovulation pains) it didn't happen as DH wasn't feeling well. So we DTD Wednesday, then Saturday and (with one thing and another we missed Monday) then Tuesday. If I did O on Friday feel like we may have missed it as our pattern changed. X


----------



## pipsbabybean

I think that's a great pattern hun, wouldn't of thought Ud missed it got fx for u
Any symptoms?


----------



## Sophiejash

Hmm I've had a bit of an ache down below, just like I get before my period comes, tired (but that's not anything new ha ha), some CM but only a little and today a bit crabby and NO patience. Also I've been feeling a little nausious on and off. Other than that no xx


----------



## Sophiejash

Oh and just to add my ache hasn't been constant, it's been there and I've thought, that's just what a get before AF then it goes then it's popped back again. Only done it maybe 3 times x


----------



## tag74

:hi: mind if I join? I had 2 back to back miscarriages. One in July and got pregnant without getting first AF but miscarried in September. I temp also and by all accounts may have ovulated on Saturday. We are NTNP and I'm scared out of my mind. I don't know that I could have a third procedure.

Hoping for the best...for us all!


----------



## Sophiejash

Welcome Tag, sorry to hear of your loses. Did you have d&c's for both of your miscarriages? It's so hard losing just one I can't imagine how you must be feeling. 
I also am scared of it happening again but we must stay positive and believe this time we'll get our rainbows. Someone said to me it's a new sperm and a new egg and therefore lots and lots of hope that all will be ok this time. 
Hang it there, it'll be worth it in the end xx


----------



## ela312012

hi ladies :flower: mind if I join? so sorry that we're all here. I passed my baby last night n placenta the night before .. just horrible :cry: we're not waiting until af. I'm not going to temp or track ovulation .. just gonna try a relaxed approach as that is what had finally worked last time. best of luck to all you ladies n so very sorry for all your losses :hugs:


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hi tag and ela, so sorry for ur losses ladies, it's a horrid time, but I was pleased to have people to talk to here
Sounds good Sophie... Got everything crossed for us all, 
I've taken my fist progesterone this am, defiantly od.. Silly ff has put me at 3 dpo but I'm 2 sure my chrosshairs will move tomorrow x


----------



## tag74

Thanks guys, sorry for everyone's losses.

Yes, I had what they call an MVA. A less invasive procedure to the DnC. They still put you out but its less trauma to the uterine lining.

FX for everyone!


----------



## pipsbabybean

It's a horrid experience , I was booked for a dnc but when they scanned me I'd passed nearly all and hadn't realised :(


----------



## tag74

It really is. I cried right before each...woke up the last time with a tube down my throat. It's just awful.


----------



## mrsmax

:wave: hi ladies. Sorry for call your losses.

I had a D&c last Wednesday at 9.5 weeks. :cry: bleeding stopped today so ready to think about TTC! Have a history of infertility but bfp happened quite easily last time so trying to stay positive.

When do I need to start using opks? I usually o on day 16 but no idea after me.


----------



## tag74

Hi Mrs. Max, sorry for your loss. I'm guessing they will be taking your betas until your HCG goes down to 0. In which case, a day or so after that, I would begin taking OPKs. If they aren't following it to zero (they followed mine to 75), I'd take pregnancy tests to negative and then start OPKs a day or two after the HPTs are 0. I would also start temping now too if you aren't already. To me that temps are more reliable after a MC. Best of luck! :hugs:


----------



## pipsbabybean

I see ur in the usa tag, here in the uk they don't do betas, well not usually any ways, I just used ics until they were negative again,
Sorry mrsmax, I used opk from early on, noticed that the hcg in my system was making them look positive, when the hcg faded out so did the opk and then bk in again at cd 27.
I usually ov on cd 19
I did ov cd 19 this cycle bu pt only if u don't count the mc bleeding,,,


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks both. I always think it strange how betras just aren't a done thing in the UK but a really big deal in thge US.

I think I will get some cheasp ones for weekend and use moiré expensive ones closer to the 16 day mark...wouldnt it be nice to not be going through this!?? :hugs:


----------



## pipsbabybean

I no I don't get the betas thing either, I begged my doctor to do mine on the 9 days I waited for a rescan
I no it's only been a month for me but it's certainly easier today ..


----------



## Sophiejash

Hi Ladies, 8dpo, do you see a positive line or is it my imagination?
 



Attached Files:







274.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 10


----------



## tag74

I totally see something! I'm in the same boat...I have something faint but I'm scared its my imagination.

I think you and I have the same cycle! My miscarriage was Sept. 17 also.


----------



## Sophiejash

Tag I'm so glad you see something, I've done other tests before TTC again to make sure my hCG was low and I've definitely had negative tests so this makes me think it's definitely a new baba and not anything left over from my previous pregnancy. At the same time though I'm totally scared that it isn't a new baba


----------



## tag74

I am doing the same thing to myself. Yesterday I had a super faint and today the same thing. I'm making myself paranoid that it's old hormones but I also had a negative. 

When are you going to test again?

FX!!!!


----------



## Sophiejash

I'm not sure, I have the one step tests that I may continue to do everyday (as I have loads of them), that one today also had a faint line but I couldn't upload it as file was too big apparently. But I only have one of the superdrug ones left, so maybe Tuesday/Wednesday. How about you?


----------



## tag74

Totally get it. I'll probably continue to test with my cheapies and then on Monday with my FRER.

So frustrating right?


----------



## Sophiejash

It is very frustrating. Are you getting any symptoms? X


----------



## tag74

I was the other day, pregnancy cramps like my previous pregnancies. That's the only reason I tested. You?


----------



## Sophiejash

I've had cramps, felt a little neasious at times, noticed my boobs are a little sensitive when my daughter jumps on me ha ha. I've a had a few things that come and go. I had crazy dreams last night which was something I had with both previous pregnacys but who knows. Fingers crossed for us both xx


----------



## tag74

Ohhhhh i had pretty crazy dreams last night too! :dohh:


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hey girls, Sophie did u test again? Exciting looks like a good line,
I'm 5 dpo now oh the wait,
My chart is the exact same as my mc chart, and my Bfp before that, got everything crossed x


----------



## Sophiejash

Hi pips, I did a one step test this morning. Posted the pic on the October BFP hopefuls thread in the TTC after a loss section if you want to check it out. Saving the other super drug one for a few days time. Even though it's looking good, I'm not convinced! X


----------



## mrsmax

Tag and Sophie...how exciting! Wow. Would be anazing to get a bfp so soon. Fingers crossed for good progression!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Sophiejash said:


> Hi pips, I did a one step test this morning. Posted the pic on the October BFP hopefuls thread in the TTC after a loss section if you want to check it out. Saving the other super drug one for a few days time. Even though it's looking good, I'm not convinced! X

Amazing hun I'll go look I'm 6 dpo
Such sore gums bn ever had that before, hmm


----------



## Sophiejash

My one step tests are all over the place. Scared to do my other superdrug one... Trying so hard to leave it as long as possible. Feel real nauseous this morning x


----------



## tag74

Mine are too. I feel like my faint lines are old hormones. :(


----------



## Sophiejash

It's true good to be true, AF showed today. I knew I couldn't get my hopes up. At least I know where I am xx


----------



## tag74

I'm sorry Sophie, I was so hopeful for you! xoxo


----------



## pipsbabybean

O Sophie theres no way they were false start positves 
Sorry huni x


----------

